# Typical question in the parking lot (and my answer)



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

So I'm coming off the ice this morning pulling my fishing shanty. I was up early, drilled a bunch of holes, and broke my own trail through the snow to find fish. Not easy!

I get to my truck and a younger guy races up in his vehicle, throws his window down and asks "They biting? Do any good???!"

After all I did to figure out the fish, this millenial-dink wants something for nothing. So I look him dead in his eye and reply "I'm not even going to tell you what lake I was fishing."

He crinkles his brow, looks at the ice I just walked off, turned back to me, opened his mouth to but didn't say anything. I could almost smell the gears in his brain burning as he tried to process.

I climbed in and drove off.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I fish early also and am leaving when most just show up .I won't give up my spot but always how my luck went that morning .


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Drisc13 said:


> So I'm coming off the ice this morning pulling my fishing shanty. I was up early, drilled a bunch of holes, and broke my own trail through the snow to find fish. Not easy!
> 
> I get to my truck and a younger guy races up in his vehicle, throws his window down and asks "They biting? Do any good???!"
> 
> ...


You're a fisherman. You're supposed to lie. lol


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Thirty pointer said:


> I fish early also and am leaving when most just show up .I won't give up my spot but always how my luck went that morning .


Hard to hide an ice fishing spot on fresh snow! 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Drisc13 said:


> So I'm coming off the ice this morning pulling my fishing shanty. I was up early, drilled a bunch of holes, and broke my own trail through the snow to find fish. Not easy!
> 
> I get to my truck and a younger guy races up in his vehicle, throws his window down and asks "They biting? Do any good???!"
> 
> ...


You ever think maybe just maybe he’s just being nice??

Maybe he’s a way better fisherman then you and really doesn’t care what you catch.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Drisc13 said:


> Hard to hide an ice fishing spot on fresh snow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I might be a little stingy on a small lake but on big lakes i will share some info .


----------



## knotforcharter (Feb 4, 2014)

I think sharing results in person is about the same as on here. I think some will tell you the fishing isn't any good or the ice is thin or water is stained to keep people from coming out to protect there honey hole or worried about limited parking. They hide it well but that is there prerogative. Others are willing to share some info without being asked.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

One lake I use to fish there was only one area that you could get very many fish with out moving around. I marked it with my GPS but as I found this was usually off by a few feet so I had to move a lot. One day coming thru the parking lot I picked up a piece of frozen slush and layed that neside my holes I had caught fish from in this area. Everyday I just walked out and went right to it and started catching fish right away. People would crowd around me but they were out of the area and would only catch a couple here and there. One of my neighbors was up here and wanted to go so we wentout there and everyone was watching. we set up and caught a lot of fish in a short order. NO one ever caught on to the slush laying there and it could be seen after a new snow. I couod never figure out why there was only that area of about 15 foot where they would bite


----------



## HillbillyDeluxe (Mar 12, 2018)

There's a difference between not giving your spot up (which he could have easily found) and just being a straight up prick.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't tell anyone anything anymore, or take pictures, I'm tired of being burned. I have told so many people in the past exactly were to go and drill their holes and they tell everyone else "they found the fish" Let them spend hundreds of dollars for gas and drill hundreds of holes and find "their own fish" the same way I did. Maybe, just maybe then I would have some respect for them. I guess I'm a 'STRAIGHT UP PRICK'' and don't really care.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

over Dare lmfao


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I was walking into a mom and pop sporting goods store in PA, it was several miles to the biggest water, water that held a few walleye. 

A man was on his way out, carrying a nice, walleye, 20-22 inch range, big for the area. 

I asked him where he caught it. 

He said, "I found it in the street" flipped me off and walked away.

He could have said, in the river, or on the lake, without giving away any "secrets". 

There is no need to be rude.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

I would have said right here in the corner of the mouth, thats always a good one that leaves people walking away shaking their heads.lol


----------



## Sportingman1954 (Jan 31, 2015)

Drisc13 said:


> So I'm coming off the ice this morning pulling my fishing shanty. I was up early, drilled a bunch of holes, and broke my own trail through the snow to find fish. Not easy!
> 
> I get to my truck and a younger guy races up in his vehicle, throws his window down and asks "They biting? Do any good???!"
> 
> ...


Why be an Axx ...
Just say out that a way....(point)
I always encourage young bloods.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

I have to go finish cleaning my fish, and no I didn't tell anyone were we caught them. I lied in the parking lot and slept just fine last night.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

If I had a good day, I tell them I did, and wish them luck. If I had a bad day, I tell them, and wish them luck.

I used to act differently, I grew up.


----------



## HillbillyDeluxe (Mar 12, 2018)

Its one thing to be unnecessarily rude, but the fact you came here to brag about it is just laughable.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Now if they asked where i picked them morels they ain't gettin nutin .


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

HillbillyDeluxe said:


> Its one thing to be unnecessarily rude, but the fact you came here to brag about it is just laughable.


Not bragging, without picture it don't count,lol
carry on boys, time to fry some fish and have a few busch lights


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

And to think the number of hunters and fisherman is dwindling lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Thirty pointer said:


> Now if they asked where i picked them morels they ain't gettin nutin .


I'm de same with my local whales captainI find them whale perch,and my morels shrooms, are equally most valuable to me out dare


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Busch Lights? GROSS....


june bugger said:


> Not bragging, without picture it don't count,lol
> carry on boys, time to fry some fish and have a few busch lights


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I would point to the area where I was at and let them find them for themselves. I have asked before and I was told the area if I did not know the guy but I usually never fished in that area unless it was the same one I was headed to


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Scout 2 said:


> I would point to the area where I was at and let them find them for themselves. I have asked before and I was told the area if I did not know the guy but I usually never fished in that area unless it was the same one I was headed to


If they're too dumb to follow my tracks in the snow and see the chew spit around three of the holes out of 20 I sat on, it's too bad. 

I just smile and wish them luck anymore. If I feel they're sincere and cool, that's a different story...I've got some Wiggler's left, want em?


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

6Speed said:


> Busch Lights? GROSS....


I spend most of my money on gas for my truck and power auger looking for "my own fish" so I can only afford busch light,lol


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Almost every time out on Huron someone will come and ask me questions about how the day went. I’m glad to chat them up. Met some really cool people that way. 
Up in Harrisville the old boys will wait for me to come in (only trailer in lot) to see how fishing was. If I give a good report, them and their buddies will be out the next day. I enjoy it!


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Moi??!!! Rude??? Prick??? Ass??? Lots of times I am, but not in this story. You had to be there!

I said it with a chuckle and a smile (obviously I was joking!!!) and we even chatted a bit about the incoming weather before I loaded up. (Okay, okay, it's possible I even told him that the bite was slooooow...and it was!)

He wasn't offended but I made my point: "Go find out yourself!" 

Maybe next time I'm asked how I did I'll say the exact opposite. THAT would be more of a dick-move than making a joke about his question...and suggesting one should go find out yourself!







Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

june bugger said:


> ...I guess I'm a 'STRAIGHT UP PRICK''...


Nope.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

sslopok said:


> Almost every time out on Huron someone will come and ask me questions about how the day went. I’m glad to chat them up. Met some really cool people that way.
> Up in Harrisville the old boys will wait for me to come in (only trailer in lot) to see how fishing was. If I give a good report, them and their buddies will be out the next day. I enjoy it!


A lot depends on where I am and what I'm fishing for. In the UP I've chatted it up and met some awesome people and shared some "secret spots" (but never about trout...those are off-limit!)

But as we know, downstate, a lake can get POUNDED if the word gets out about a hot bite. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Sad, sad world we live in nowadays. Seems they are everywhere in one form or another and it doesn't take long to pick them out.
Something to be said for being born years ago.....and caring about other people as it was usually reciprocated as a rule. Today , just **** off, I got no time for you..


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Drisc13 said:


> So I'm coming off the ice this morning pulling my fishing shanty. I was up early, drilled a bunch of holes, and broke my own trail through the snow to find fish. Not easy!
> 
> I get to my truck and a younger guy races up in his vehicle, throws his window down and asks "They biting? Do any good???!"
> 
> ...



Was this person named “walleyewiz”?


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Drisc13 said:


> So I'm coming off the ice this morning pulling my fishing shanty. I was up early, drilled a bunch of holes, and broke my own trail through the snow to find fish. Not easy!
> 
> I get to my truck and a younger guy races up in his vehicle, throws his window down and asks "They biting? Do any good???!"
> 
> ...


I'm glad I don't run into you when I'm out fishing. You'd get a fat lip and I'd get arrested. What a jerky response.

How'd you do? How are they biting? That's fishermen small talk. Those questions usually set off interesting conversations with interesting humans. I would think you'd be applauding a younger guy for interacting with another person rather than an app and his phone "friends."

Way to encourage the younger generation to get out and get involved. SMH.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Drisc13 said:


> Moi??!!! Rude??? Prick??? Ass??? Lots of times I am, but not in this story. You had to be there!
> 
> I said it with a chuckle and a smile (obviously I was joking!!!) and we even chatted a bit about the incoming weather before I loaded up. (Okay, okay, it's possible I even told him that the bite was slooooow...and it was!)
> 
> ...



My reply would have been "where not to fish" LMAO


----------



## wallhanger81 (Mar 23, 2016)

I think it's common knowledge amoung fisherman that your not expected to give up your actual spot. A general area is fine if you want to help. I will tell usually how many I caught. If they are biting or not. Pretty much like this site. I appreciate the help others give and try to do the same in return.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Karma dude. It's real


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> Karma dude. It's real


Fish Karma!


----------



## billfer (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm honest when I'm leaving. I fish bigger bodies of water and I don't really expect the fish to be there the next time I go anyways. If I'd found some magical piece of structure I might downplay my success some...but that hasn't happened yet.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Most times 10min in the truck with a pair of binos and the hawkers know what's up. 
Like I said before 10% catch 90%. 
So i don't spend time worrying about someone finding my "secret spot"


----------



## Zube (Mar 6, 2010)

I generally help people out . I like to see people go out and have fun and see some fish . It's up to them to catch them. A lot of people don't get to fish often and have to drive long distances to get to the ice. 

Sent from my SM-T113 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Macs13 said:


> I'm glad I don't run into you when I'm out fishing. You'd get a fat lip and I'd get arrested. What a jerky response.
> 
> How'd you do? How are they biting? That's fishermen small talk. Those questions usually set off interesting conversations with interesting humans. I would think you'd be applauding a younger guy for interacting with another person rather than an app and his phone "friends."
> 
> ...


----------



## Floater (Feb 8, 2003)

And you wonder why the "millenial-dinks" join peta....


----------



## Debs jigger (May 22, 2019)

Macs13 said:


> I'm glad I don't run into you when I'm out fishing. You'd get a fat lip and I'd get arrested. What a jerky response.
> 
> How'd you do? How are they biting? That's fishermen small talk. Those questions usually set off interesting conversations with interesting humans. I would think you'd be applauding a younger guy for interacting with another person rather than an app and his phone "friends."
> 
> ...


I'm with you my friend. I guess it takes all kinds. Hell unless I'm in a $10,000 to win tourney or my family is starving to death praying that I bring home a meal, my holes are your holes as soon as I'm done. If I can help you get on fish you can bet your ass I'm helping in any way possible. Then again he did ask you a very top secret and extremely rude question or two.


----------



## Nutbush (Jan 6, 2016)

Drisc13 said:


> So I'm coming off the ice this morning pulling my fishing shanty. I was up early, drilled a bunch of holes, and broke my own trail through the snow to find fish. Not easy!
> 
> I get to my truck and a younger guy races up in his vehicle, throws his window down and asks "They biting? Do any good???!"
> 
> ...


I can’t decide what is worse, the way you treated that young man who clearly was just trying to be friendly. Or the fact that you got on the internet to brag to other fishermen about how you treated a fellow angler. 
Really? Is your life so meaningless and pathetic that this is what makes you feel like a man? 
You don’t own the water, or the fish in that water so where do you get this sense for self-righteousness and entitlement?
Heaven forbid you share a tip with a young angler, I’m sure no one ever shared anything with you while you were coming up. 
What that young man was probably going to say when her turned around was ”go f*€k yourself” but clearly he out classed you. 
However I will tell you that you are a disgrace to the sport and even more or a disgrace of a man.


----------



## jbck109 (Jan 24, 2012)

Could have just given the generic, "yeah caught a few" left it at that without being rude. Do you not ever try to gain info from others on the ice? I make conversation, share knowledge and try to gain knowledge as well. Guess that's just me.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

Yepper, bunch of though guys wanting everything for nothing. Lets candy coat everything for the little pansies and wonder why they turn out the way they do. Almost makes me want to go buy a soccer mom car and take them to all the hot spots. I'll even supply them with free helmets so they don't hurt themselves in case they slip on the ice

After reading some of these posts it's not hard to tell who finds their own fish and the ones that wants the fish cleaned and delivered to them at their door.


----------



## Sten (Apr 5, 2019)

Drisc13 said:


> So I'm coming off the ice this morning pulling my fishing shanty. I was up early, drilled a bunch of holes, and broke my own trail through the snow to find fish. Not easy!
> 
> I get to my truck and a younger guy races up in his vehicle, throws his window down and asks "They biting? Do any good???!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Sten (Apr 5, 2019)

Or maybe he was a newbie with nobody to guide him. I always try to share my info, there's enough for us all and helping someone have a good fish or hunt is more likely to keep them in the game which is good for all of us.


----------



## Sten (Apr 5, 2019)

Sten said:


> Or maybe he was a newbie with nobody to guide him. I always try to share my info, there's enough for us all and helping someone have a good fish or hunt is more likely to keep them in the game which is good for all of us.


I mean I was in his boots once and wouldn't be able to take my son out today if I hadn't kept with it.


----------



## Nutbush (Jan 6, 2016)

june bugger said:


> Yepper, bunch of though guys wanting everything for nothing. Lets candy coat everything for the little pansies and wonder why they turn out the way they do. Almost makes me want to go buy a soccer mom car and take them to all the hot spots. I'll even supply them with free helmets so they don't hurt themselves in case they slip on the ice
> 
> After reading some of these posts it's not hard to tell who finds their own fish and the ones that wants the fish cleaned and delivered to them at their door.


If the guy had asked for his spot or what he was catching them on or how deep. I would agree. However the guy literally just asked how he did and if they we’re biting. And somehow this means he should be treated like s#!t? 
But hey bro if trash talking and calling names on the internet is what you have to do to get through your day they by all means have at. We can’t all be tough guys.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

Sten said:


> Or maybe he was a newbie with nobody to guide him. I always try to share my info, there's enough for us all and helping someone have a good fish or hunt is more likely to keep them in the game which is good for all of us.



fair enough, why not go park his vehicle and get out and actually walk up to him and talk, a person would get alot more respect that way


----------



## littleboatbigfish (Apr 12, 2018)

I usually stay out of these, but I can't on this one. To the original poster, have you never experienced fisherman small talk? Many of us stay quiet, myself included, on where we went or exactly how we did, but there is no point telling a young guy off. If I was the guy in the truck I would've just laughed at you and not followed you tracks anyways. You weren't tournament fishing or fishing a world class honey hole I'm assuming so whats the point of being rude about it? Yes, he could get out of his truck and go check for himself, but if he really was going to fish the lake he was going to probably do that regardless of what you said. 95% of people I meet on the water are amazing individuals. Unfortunately, by making this post you have placed yourself in the other 5%. I hope I never run in to you out there.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

So if your in a tournament it makes it ok then.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Is it nearing closing time?


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> Is it nearing closing time?


almost captain,just a few more lol


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> Is it nearing closing time?


Yes.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

I hope not, maybe I should have chosen my words more carefully. The point I was trying to make(after raising two sons 28 and 31) they would have parked their vehicle got out,walked over,probably helped the guy load his stuff then make some small talk. Attitude and respect goes along ways.


----------

